# Building an indoor "agility course"?



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi everyone!

Paris & Coco haven't been outside in a month! :shocked: 
What I mean by that, is that they haven't been able to go on walks. They do, of course, still go in the car to places (indoors!)

What sort of mean Malt-mom am I?  
The weather here in Canada (sorry to stereotype!) has been _frigid_! Well below freezing, windy and snowy.
My poor little monkeys started shaking like leaves in November.
So we have been housebound. I do keep them entertained with fetch and they love to chase each other like complete loons. :wacko1: 

*What I am thinking, is to create a (removable) "agility course/obstacle course" in my downstairs.*
It is a large enough space and I never use it.

*Does anyone have any fun suggestions for that?* :chili: 

The floor is hardword, so I might need to put some of those foam interlocking mats down. 
I could buy a cat tunnel? What else do you think my rambuctious hamsters might enjoy?
They love to chase each other and wrestle as well. They are now 5 months old.

Thank you for reading! :ThankYou:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Sounds like so much fun :biggrin: 

how about getting one of those small agility set? I've seen few online before


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

That is a great idea. I am always trying to think of different things to do with Lilly inside (too muddy outside). I'll have to do some google searching.

Paris & Coco----I just love your cute picture with your red dresses!!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Get a kids tunnel from toys-r-us. You can also make tippy boards (a 10 ft 12 in wide plank painted with sand sprinkled in the paint - do a couple layers). You can put a book or small piece of wood under so the board moves when they play on it. Hoolahoops set upright to run through (make a cheap pvc frame and tie the hoop to it). You can get a toddler's play place (the kind with the slide and platform. Glue carpet remnants to the slide and top so they can run up and down.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Jackie, what wonderful ideas! I'll bet the dogs will have loads of fun on that course!


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

you can also buy pvc pipe at the hardware store and make jumps, too.
I made mine so that they were X's and set them up on the carpeting so that if the dog didn't make it over cleanly, the bar(s) simply dropped and no one got hurt.
just be sure you never ask your fur-face to jump over anything that's higher than her withers (or at least that's what I was taught).

have fun and please report back!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Actually I would only make jumps with the bar on or 1 in above the ground. Puppies should not jump their full jump height until they are a year old and their joints have been cleared by a veterinarian.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

And for indoor weave poles go to WalMart and buy 6 - 8 rubber plungers. They work great for teaching little ones the weaves.

MaryH


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

QUOTE (TheMalts&Me @ Jan 8 2010, 05:02 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=870900


> Sounds like so much fun :biggrin:
> 
> how about getting one of those small agility set? I've seen few online before[/B]


I will take a look at the online sets. Thanks, Kat!  


QUOTE (Cyndrae @ Jan 8 2010, 08:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=870931


> That is a great idea. I am always trying to think of different things to do with Lilly inside (too muddy outside). I'll have to do some google searching.
> 
> Paris & Coco----I just love your cute picture with your red dresses!![/B]


Sounds like we are in the same boat, trying to think of fun indoor activities! I can't wait for spring!
The mud must be irksome, nothing like a muddy Maltese! :smpullhair: 
Thanks for the compliment on their dresses! 
I really do need a new siggie now that the holidays are done! :blush: 


QUOTE (JMM @ Jan 8 2010, 10:43 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=870978


> Get a kids tunnel from toys-r-us. You can also make tippy boards (a 10 ft 12 in wide plank painted with sand sprinkled in the paint - do a couple layers). You can put a book or small piece of wood under so the board moves when they play on it. Hoolahoops set upright to run through (make a cheap pvc frame and tie the hoop to it). You can get a toddler's play place (the kind with the slide and platform. Glue carpet remnants to the slide and top so they can run up and down.[/B]


GREAT ideas! :aktion033: I really like the kids tunnel idea. Way more spacious than a cat tunnel. I know that they would prob enjoy the tippy board idea, but I worry that I might make it wrong and they could squish each other under it??  Using PVC as a building material for things sounds like a great suggestion. I will have to take a trip to the hardware store (Lillykins input). The slide idea would be well received by them! :thumbsup: 
Thank you! 


QUOTE (Angel's Mom @ Jan 8 2010, 01:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=871031


> Jackie, what wonderful ideas! I'll bet the dogs will have loads of fun on that course![/B]


Yes, Jackie sure had great ideas! :yes: 


QUOTE (Lillykins @ Jan 8 2010, 09:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=871225


> you can also buy pvc pipe at the hardware store and make jumps, too.
> I made mine so that they were X's and set them up on the carpeting so that if the dog didn't make it over cleanly, the bar(s) simply dropped and no one got hurt.
> just be sure you never ask your fur-face to jump over anything that's higher than her withers (or at least that's what I was taught).
> 
> have fun and please report back![/B]


Sounds like you have a nice (and safe) course. 
I will report back to tell how it's progressing and for more help.


QUOTE (JMM @ Jan 8 2010, 11:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=871272


> Actually I would only make jumps with the bar on or 1 in above the ground. Puppies should not jump their full jump height until they are a year old and their joints have been cleared by a veterinarian.[/B]


Oh dear... :shocked: Their X-pen's door opening is 3 inches off the ground. It is the "Black E-coated Exercise Pen" It was something that I noticed when I assembled the pen and was thinking about...For a day or two, I had considered making a ramp but I knew that they would try to eat it. Paris jumps in and out great and it took Coco longer to get comfy with that. Now I'm wondering about that...
One good thing is that their knees were checked by my vet. But they are not a year yet.  The vet specialty is knees and knee surgery, which is great. 


QUOTE (MaryH @ Jan 8 2010, 11:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=871277


> And for indoor weave poles go to WalMart and buy 6 - 8 rubber plungers. They work great for teaching little ones the weaves.
> 
> MaryH[/B]


I was trying to think of ideas for weave poles, so thank you! I do have pile-ons but I have a feeling they will try to move them! Now plungers, they couldn't move! That must be funny when you have visitors, trying to explain all the plungers on the floor! 
Sounds like you have a fun course! :thumbsup: 


Thank you everyone, for your ideas so far!!! I really appreciate it!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

By jumping I mean repetitive jumping in training.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

QUOTE (JMM @ Jan 9 2010, 01:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=871423


> By jumping I mean repetitive jumping in training.[/B]


Oh! Thank goodness!!! :blush: I was concerned. 
I leave the door of the X-pen open and they are jumping in and out during the day.
They go in to drink their water bottle and use their potty.
It's working out so well for them, so I'm glad I won't need to change it. 
Thank You


----------

